# Anybody willing to SELL "Chelapati Electrical Power (Volume one)"



## chako (Jun 29, 2010)

Any body willing to sell - Chelapati Electrical Power (Volume one)


----------



## patelpe (Jul 9, 2010)

chako said:


> Any body willing to sell - Chelapati Electrical Power (Volume one)



well, you can buy from link below.

http://store01.prostores.com/servlet/irvin...ical%29+Manuals


----------



## Tammy-IIT (Jul 9, 2010)

patelpe said:


> chako said:
> 
> 
> > Any body willing to sell - Chelapati Electrical Power (Volume one)
> ...


Hello Chako,

Most people keep the book as reference after the exam. The book has many useful informations. Are you thinking about taking the exam? The seminars are starting soon. Please look at the website for your information. www.irvine-institute.org If we can be of any help, please call us or e-mail us. Good luck.

Tammy


----------



## 90FTaway (Jul 11, 2010)

Chako,

I will sell you my Chelapati Electrical Power (Volume One) and the Engineering Economics book they use for $110. I took the Irvine Power course and thought it was useful. I am trying to recoup some of the costs for the course.

I will also sell NCEES Power Question and Solutions (2009) for $35 if anyone is interested.

Thanks.


----------



## patelpe (Jul 12, 2010)

90FTaway said:


> Chako,
> I will sell you my Chelapati Electrical Power (Volume One) and the Engineering Economics book they use for $110. I took the Irvine Power course and thought it was useful. I am trying to recoup some of the costs for the course.
> 
> I will also sell NCEES Power Question and Solutions (2009) for $35 if anyone is interested.
> ...



Review coures by Irvin cover what topics? Do they give seperate hand out then Chhelapti and NCEES ? I am also planning to register. Pls advise. Thank you.


----------



## 90FTaway (Jul 13, 2010)

patelpe said:


> 90FTaway said:
> 
> 
> > Chako,
> ...


The Irvine classes stick to the NCEES topics. The Chelapati book is really set-up for the old hand written NCEES exam. The classes would cover topics in the book for the first half, then work the related NCEES questions the second half.


----------

